# Unusual breakfast food.



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

We've all heard of people who will eat cold pizza for breakfast (I've done that). 
What unusual, or not normally accepted for breakfast foods, do you enjoy?

I love cookies for breakfast. I had coffee & snickerdoodles this morning.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

For breakfast today: 1 cup of coffee, 2 slices of cold pizza, 1 cold KFC chicken (extra crispy) breast, handfull of vitamens and a bowl of oatmeal. 

I also like cookies for breakfast on the weekends, but I prefer white chocolate and macadamin(sp?) nuts.

The crazziest thing I ate for breakfast I guess would be a 6 pack of bear (college years)


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> For breakfast today: 1 cup of coffee, 2 slices of cold pizza, 1 cold KFC chicken (extra crispy) breast, handfull of vitamens and a bowl of oatmeal.


Holy crap.. Makes me sick to my stomach...

I love salsa on my eggs..


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I rarely eat breakfast that consists of more than a cigar and Starbucks, but, when I DO, I enjoy scrambled eggs with loads of maple syrup on them, and a side of fried bologna. 

In the U.K. I found myself eating Scotch Eggs, which are hard boiled eggs coated with ground sausage, and then deep fried to a golden brown. 

Gee...ya think that could be why my cholesterol is high? :hn


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> For breakfast today: 1 cup of coffee, 2 slices of cold pizza, 1 cold KFC chicken (extra crispy) breast, handfull of vitamens and a bowl of oatmeal.


I'd go there.

My favorite breakfast is when we go to the Northwoods Inn. I get fried chicken, steak and scallops combo and they serve cheese toast with it. The next morning I put the chicken and steak on cold cheesetoast. Excellent!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

"...the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad....so I had one more for dessert...."

How about eggs scrambled with Swiss chard, onions and cinnamon? Some Lebanese thing my mother would make when I was growing up. No wonder I preferred the beer in college ......

Or even better. I call this one cholesterol stew. Fry up a pound of bacon. In the grease, fry up a pound of chicken livers. In the remaining grease, fry up some calf brains. Eat with toast. Have your cardiologist's number handy .. you're looking at several GRAMS of cholesterol intake in this one meal. I can't believe my mother fed us that as kids....and we ate it!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

After a night of heavy drinking, the next morning, I like to take some really cheap frozen pizza, break it into pieces, (still frozen), put it in a bowl, pour Guinness all over it, and float Lucky Charms cereal on top. Sprinkle a bit of pepper all over it, and a bit of maple syrup, and; hey, you're good-to-go. A biscuit soaked in malt-o-meal (any flavor) make a nice dipping accoutrement.

If I'm really hungry, I'll follow it up with some frozen fish sticks smothered with pickles covered in hot picante sauce, doused with buttermilk and grated bleu cheese. If fruit is in order for breakfast, I'll replace the buttermilk with a nice chianti wine. (This is really good if you just happen to have some leftover liver to accompany it...I never do; as I love liver).


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> ... cheap frozen pizza, break it into pieces, (still frozen), put it in a bowl, pour Guinness all over it, and float Lucky Charms cereal on top. Sprinkle a bit of pepper all over it, and a bit of maple syrup ....


Now THATS Good Eats......


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I knew you guys had issues.... :r :r


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> How about eggs scrambled with Swiss chard, onions and cinnamon? Some Lebanese thing my mother would make when I was growing up. No wonder I preferred the beer in college ......
> 
> Or even better. I call this one cholesterol stew. Fry up a pound of bacon. In the grease, fry up a pound of chicken livers. In the remaining grease, fry up some calf brains. Eat with toast. Have your cardiologist's number handy .. you're looking at several GRAMS of cholesterol intake in this one meal. I can't believe my mother fed us that as kids....and we ate it!


Not the cardiologist, call for a stomach pump!!!!

SeanGar must be some kind of DP (displaced person) Canadian thing. My mother used to get dandelions and fry them with eggs and feed them to us for breakfast. Mom used to also cook blood pudding?? It was a blood sausage fried. She also made tripe for breakfast.

Once my Grandpa passed away we never had to eat any of that stuff again......whew!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Sounds like therapy is in order for a few of ya's. :tg


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> "...the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad....so I had one more for dessert...."
> 
> How about eggs scrambled with Swiss chard, onions and cinnamon? Some Lebanese thing my mother would make when I was growing up. No wonder I preferred the beer in college ......


My mom made that when I was kid. So if you don't mind me asking, are you Lebanese aswell?


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

chili in the morning sometimes sucks


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Now THATS Good Eats......


You should see what my pre-golf round breakfast consists of......!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> My mom made that when I was kid. So if you don't mind me asking, are you Lebanese aswell?


My mother's dad came from Lebanon over to Canada in the late 1800s with his family, and a couple of his uncles and aunts. Originally from Bikfaya (Jamael aka Gemayel).


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Frosted pop tart and a red bull. MMMM


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> My mother's dad came from Lebanon over to Canada in the late 1800s with his family, and a couple of his uncles and aunts. Originally from Bikfaya (Jamael aka Gemayel).


That is cool my grandmother and grandfather on my mother side came over from Lebanon in the 1920's. Small world. Grandfather came to Pitttsburgh and my grandmother was from akron ohio area. So do you eat/like othe Lebanese food?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Beef jerky and pringles and about a gallon of Mountain Dew. All that after about a pot of coffee while getting ready for work.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, I'm still trying to suppress the gagging reflex from MM2 and Uniputt's posts...

Suddenly my "odd" breakfast doesn't seem to cut the muster. Menudo for breakfast is really big here in Reno and on occasion I have had it at a little restaurant called Super Burrito.

Generally my breakfast is a black coffee and yogurt, sometimes oatmeal. Always lots of black coffee.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> Okay, I'm still trying to suppress the gagging reflex from MM2 and Uniputt's posts...
> 
> Suddenly my "odd" breakfast doesn't seem to cut the muster. Menudo for breakfast is really big here in Reno and on occasion I have had it at a little restaurant called Super Burrito.
> 
> Generally my breakfast is a black coffee and yogurt, sometimes oatmeal. Always lots of black coffee.


My taste for foods have mellowed as I gotten older, when I was in highschool and college I would eat some strange concoctions, like peperoni pizza with jalopeno and marshmellows stuff like that sounds so sick but at the time it was great.

No Menudo is good, but it has to have a lot of Cho Lulu sauce or tapatito sauce and a ton of jalapenos. I liek spicy food.

And if any one cares My midnight snack is going to be smothered steak mashed potateos peas and some wine to wash it down.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Nothing like some good "migas", which are scrambled eggs, chorizo, cheese, crumbled tortilla chips, slathered in the salsa of choice. Makes me miss Austin. Frank B


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

FrankB said:


> Nothing like some good "migas", which are scrambled eggs, chorizo, cheese, crumbled tortilla chips, slathered in the salsa of choice. Makes me miss Austin. Frank B


 Migas es muy bueno....!! I get that all the time around here in D?FW...quite popular at alot of places. Yep...good stuff. Especially if the chorizo is spicy.

Another tasty treat is to take a container of cottage cheese (large curd) and mix it with a can of sauerkraut. Then put Hershey's chocolate syrup on it, and about a 2 dozen pimentos. Top with lima beans (for a garnish, if desired).


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> Another tasty treat is to take a container of cottage cheese (large curd) and mix it with a can of sauerkraut. Then put Hershey's chocolate syrup on it, and about a 2 dozen pimentos. Top with lima beans (for a garnish, if desired).


Now that IS disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> That is cool my grandmother and grandfather on my mother side came over from Lebanon in the 1920's. Small world. Grandfather came to Pitttsburgh and my grandmother was from akron ohio area. So do you eat/like othe Lebanese food?


Oh, I LOVE Lebanese food.

Lets see....I cook this myself, wife is Venezulian.

Kibbe (raw, stuffed and fried, fish)
Coosa (don't know the english word)
Bamee be Jaya (chicken and small dried okra)
Tabouleh of course
Juddra
Stuffed grape leaves (several fillings)
Cabbage rolls (we used to just call them twisters)
Baklava
hummus
Fatayer if I can find swiss chard, I prefer to have a mix, some filled with lamb and some filled with swiss chard - they suck with spinnach IMHO
I have made labany a few times and the balls stored in olive oil
I have made Syrian bread before, but these days I'd prefer to call it Lebanese bread (fark the Syrians)

Some other stuff too I think I may be forgetting.

Man....now I'm psyched for a feed......

SeanGAR


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

(909) said:


> Now that IS disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!


Wassamadda? You no like de Tex-Mix?

(Ease vurry vurry gude!- make you a _regular_ amigo!)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Was out of milk awhile back so I subsituted Jack Daniels. Now I know why Tony says GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT.......


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It seems pretty obvious that there is something other than tobacco being smoked by a few of the folks on this board.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Oh, I LOVE Lebanese food.
> 
> Lets see....I cook this myself, wife is Venezulian.
> 
> ...


When I get to VA we will have to get the families together and for some good eats, some great smokes and a fine drink.

I don't like the spinnach fatayer, I prefer lamb. I had to call my mother up and told her she had to come out on the next flight to make me some kibbe and grape leaves. I get hungry just thinking of the good Lebanese food.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> After a night of heavy drinking, the next morning, I like to take some really cheap frozen pizza, break it into pieces, (still frozen), put it in a bowl, pour Guinness all over it, and float Lucky Charms cereal on top. Sprinkle a bit of pepper all over it, and a bit of maple syrup, and; hey, you're good-to-go. A biscuit soaked in malt-o-meal (any flavor) make a nice dipping accoutrement.
> 
> If I'm really hungry, I'll follow it up with some frozen fish sticks smothered with pickles covered in hot picante sauce, doused with buttermilk and grated bleu cheese. If fruit is in order for breakfast, I'll replace the buttermilk with a nice chianti wine. (This is really good if you just happen to have some leftover liver to accompany it...I never do; as I love liver).


Disgusting...I shouldn't have been reading this while eating. u

My only hope is that this is just satire at its worst.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

mmm. Waffles with ice cream.
-eef


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> It seems pretty obvious that there is something other than tobacco being smoked by a few of the folks on this board.


Why do you say that Mr. Hat? By the way is all homegrown harsh??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I rarely eat breakfast that consists of more than a cigar and Starbucks, but, when I DO, I enjoy scrambled eggs with loads of maple syrup on them, and a side of fried bologna.
> 
> In the U.K. I found myself eating Scotch Eggs, which are hard boiled eggs coated with ground sausage, and then deep fried to a golden brown.
> 
> Gee...ya think that could be why my cholesterol is high? :hn


I had a scotch egg once....ONCE!!!

Didn't eat another thing all day.....maybe 'cause I'm Irish, the scotch went against my grain...


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

itstim said:


> Disgusting...I shouldn't have been reading this while eating. u
> 
> My only hope is that this is just satire at its worst.


Well....I'll never tell.......!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I had a scotch egg once....ONCE!!!
> 
> Didn't eat another thing all day.....maybe 'cause I'm Irish, the scotch went against my grain...


I make them occasionally. Gotta slice em up into pieces and put toothpicks in em. A nice different appetizer you always get comments. Have something to dip them in - sweet mustard is my fav.

1 Hard boil some eggs.
2 Get some ground sausage and encase the egg in a thin cover
3 Dip in beaten egg yoke.
4 Roll around in bread crumbs
5 Deep fry until golden brown.
Sometimes I repeat steps 2-5 to make them extra tasty.

Let em cool and slice them into wedges and put toothpick in em. Nice


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

Coffee and fried goetta.my mom sends it to me from northern kentucky.


----------



## Becca (Jan 28, 2005)

kansashat said:


> We've all heard of people who will eat cold pizza for breakfast (I've done that).
> What unusual, or not normally accepted for breakfast foods, do you enjoy?
> 
> I love cookies for breakfast. I had coffee & snickerdoodles this morning.


I like a cold beer and kettle chips, just kidding about the beer, although some days it would be nice


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

i was hoping for some suggestions on breakfast food this morning so I came to this post - never again will i make that mistake u


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cold pizza with ketchup on it, scrapple is also pretty weird


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Uniputt is killing me.....man you me crying....LOL

My breakfast is so normal compared to you all. Weekdays normally cereal. Weekends, if I feel up to it, Pancakes, sausage, glass of cold milk, followed up by a nice habanos.

Sometimes I'll stop by the 7-11 on the way in and get some hot chocolate. I don't drink a lot of coffee....unless it is in cappuccino form.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Jsabbi01 said:


> scrapple is also pretty weird


I would eat scrapple everyday if I could get it here in KS...although my cardiologist my have issues with that. I love that sh*t


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I love some cold pizza for breakfast!!!!
As a matter of fact... I'll eat anything for breakfast...im weird.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im of cuban origin so pastelitos de guayaba and carne could be weird for some. cuban bread and meat empanadas are also on my menu.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Scrapple was just different...I was assuming it would be gross, I actually loved it!! Next time I go to a diner for b-fast I will def. be ordering some scrapple with my french toast.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Guys ever hear of something called Pork Roll or Taylor Ham? Its a little bit like salami, but for breakfast. I've only ever seen it in the New York, New Jersey, PA area.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Taylor ham is one of my favorites!!! My dad's boss who lives in Cali makes my dad send him some since it's not available there.


----------



## SHREK (Apr 9, 2005)

This morning I had a couple of cheeseburgers, potato chips and a couple of nice cold beer. Damn I hate night shift...really screws up the whole feeding schedule.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

SHREK said:


> This morning I had a couple of cheeseburgers, potato chips and a couple of nice cold beer. Damn I hate night shift...really screws up the whole feeding schedule.


Doesn't sound screwed up at all to me. I'd eat/drink that ate every meal if I could.

Hmmmmmmmm, breakfast beer.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Guys ever hear of something called Pork Roll or Taylor Ham? Its a little bit like salami, but for breakfast. I've only ever seen it in the New York, New Jersey, PA area.


One of the things I missed most when I lived in Oregon.

That and Pizza. For some reason, the west coast treats pizza like some odd form of open-faced quiche. "Broccoli and Brie pizza" - not amused. "Seventeen cheese pizza"? I think not. "Organic no-sauce farmer's dlight pie" - OMFG... just shoot me.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I have heard of scrapple, but am not sure what it is. Doesn't it originate in Philadelphia or somewhere back east?
What is Taylor ham?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> One of the things I missed most when I lived in Oregon.
> 
> That and Pizza. For some reason, the west coast treats pizza like some odd form of open-faced quiche. "Broccoli and Brie pizza" - not amused. "Seventeen cheese pizza"? I think not. "Organic no-sauce farmer's dlight pie" - OMFG... just shoot me.


We have a guy in Independence, Ks. that opened up a pizza & Italian joint that brought his Dad's recipe for pizza here from Bowie, Maryland. Brother's Rail Road Inn has a damn fine pie. He doesn't use mozzarella on his pizza.....says it has no flavor; instead he uses smoked provolone that he shreds himself. He also special orders his pizza flour as he said the stuff made in Oklahoma was crap.....go figure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I have heard of scrapple, but am not sure what it is. Doesn't it originate in Philadelphia or somewhere back east?


Mmmmm, flooor sweepings.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG!!!!! I can't believe there's others who like Taylor's Pork Roll!!! My Dad had a thing about always cooking Sunday breakfast for the family. We had this stuff all the time. (he always called it "Taylor's Ham"). I LOVE IT!!

Since we moved to Texas in 1975, I've only had this stuff a couple of times. In the 80's my parents would go "back east" to Maryland and visit relatives. They would bring back a case of the Taylor's, since you can't get it here. It's been that long since I've had it!! 

I had forgotten about it for years. Now you have me craving some!! Does anyone know if it's available online somewhere??? I would just love to introduce my wife and daughters to it!!!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

All this talk of Taylor's got me searchin'.....

Here's a source that we ARE ALLOWED to divulge on this forum:

http://www.porkrollexpress.com/newstore/index.cfm?Refresh=Yes

For anyone who hasn't tried this stuff....you haven't really lived a full life until you've had some with eggs. Really.


----------

